# What other Shocks work on N16 Almera



## skaal2 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a 2002 Nissan Almera N16 and i want to replace the shocks with sport shocks.I am unable to find any in Japan as this model Almera is export model.Can anyone tell me what other model shocks work on this N16 model please.


----------

